# Tires - (Not Again!!)



## azthroop (Jun 16, 2007)

I could not locate a set of Kuhmo 857's anywhere around me so I am planning on the Maxxis. Our current tire (Duro) is a ST225/75D15.

I am planning on the same size, but is there something else I should know? I have been reading many of the different tire threads, but I thought I would ask anyway.

Also, the price I have for the Maxxis is $130/tire. Is that a good price? We are in the Central Coast of CA so the options are some what limited. I could probably drive to the Central Valley (Bakersfield?) and maybe find a better price, but that is a two hour dive, one-way, so that defeats the price break.

Please let me know if this sounds like a reasonable price. I can always drive south a half hour to San Luis Obispo, or an an hour to Santa Maria, if they had a better price.

Jim


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

Hi,

We paid $77.00/tire in 2007 at Discount tire for the Maxxis.

Cristy


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Gee...since we couldn't find a Maxxis dealer anywhere within a reasonable distance of us, it would seem to us that IF you can get them, the price IS reasonable.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I have just ordered them off the Internet. I knew what I wanted and went to tirerack.com and they sent them to the house. I has to take the rims off the camper anyhow and I really didn't want the tire shop to do it.

You do have to watch the tire height on some campers ( like mine ). My Duro's were a 205/75 14 and the new tires were a 205-14. They didn't tell me how tall the tire was and it was too close to the body, that prompted the axle flip and EZ flex system. With you already riding on 15" you should have no problem. I would recommend the metal valve stems though. Few extra dollars but they are a better stem and if you add a tire pressure monitor system its highly recommended.


----------



## VacaRick (Jul 23, 2009)

We just installed Maxxis tires on our trailer. They were installed and balanced by America's Tire for ~ $20 each. The best price I found was discounttiredirect.com. They ship for free and no sales tax. Try to get a newer date code, we where able to get 4509 code which is 45th week of 2009. I checked your size and it says $108 for load range D and $121 for load range E. I showed the local America's Tire dealer the price from discounttiredirect.com and they matched the price and corrected for sales tax. That way we had one-stop-shopping in case of problems. Just for info, Discount Tire and Americas's tire are the same company. Discounttiredirect is the wholesaler, also the same company. It was a great deal for us - hope it works in your case. Good luck
Rick


----------



## azthroop (Jun 16, 2007)

So an E would be better than a D, right? Will most shops install tires you bring from outside? After reading the different threads, a lot of people have the 14's so I was surprised to see mine be a 15 from the factory. I never paid attention.

It seems like $130 is on the high-end, but they do tend to get you on the prices here, as there are not too many options.

I am going to try the Discounttiredirect.com, too.

Any other suggestions, please keep them coming.

I have a 15+ hour drive to Mexico coming up and I want to make sure I make it in one piece!

Jim
>
>









Okay, I just looked on the Discounttiredirect.com and they have the Maxxis E-rated for $121/tire or the D-rated for $108/tire. Good Price? How much of a difference is there between the two tires (safety, performance, life) and is it worth the higher price or is there not much difference?


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

azthroop said:


> So an E would be better than a D, right? Will most shops install tires you bring from outside? After reading the different threads, a lot of people have the 14's so I was surprised to see mine be a 15 from the factory. I never paid attention.
> 
> It seems like $130 is on the high-end, but they do tend to get you on the prices here, as there are not too many options.
> 
> ...


Spend the extra and get the peace of mind that if you do have a flat the single tire on one side should handle the load at least enough to get off the road and put on the spare. If you loose a "D" rated tire, the lone one on the same side might pop from the extreme load. I have Maxxis "E"s purchased from Discountiresdirect.com; they were my best deal, and I ended up flippin the axles as well.
One flat tire ordeal will make you a beleiver....
Eric


----------



## VacaRick (Jul 23, 2009)

If I'm not mistaken your current tires are bias ply and going to steel belted radial should improve both towing stability and life. The difference in load capacity of a D and E Maxxis Tire rating in your size is 390 lbs/tire. Not sure that the increased tire load rating provides any appreciable safety margin, as trailer tires are prone to age and speed related failures. If you have not overloaded your Duros, you shouldn't have a problem with the D rated tires.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

personally with the 31' TT I would go with the E range tires. They should give you a good safety margin to prevent overloading the tires. On my 30' 5th wheel, the rating on the camper is 10,500 and each tire with a D rating will haul 2540 lbs. By going to E rating I add about 1200 lbs addition load rating on the tires. Should help with some of the potholed roads I have to go down. Well worth $50 extra.


----------



## azthroop (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks for more info. This is great stuff!

I have been lucky as we have not had blow-out (Knock on wood!!!) yet, but with a 15+ hour trip coming up and the tires are three years old and were in Phoenix sun part of the time, they are showing some cracks, so I definitely want to do something before we leave.


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

Just Add Dirt said:


> So an E would be better than a D, right? Will most shops install tires you bring from outside? After reading the different threads, a lot of people have the 14's so I was surprised to see mine be a 15 from the factory. I never paid attention.
> 
> It seems like $130 is on the high-end, but they do tend to get you on the prices here, as there are not too many options.
> 
> ...


Spend the extra and get the peace of mind that if you do have a flat the single tire on one side should handle the load at least enough to get off the road and put on the spare. If you loose a "D" rated tire, the lone one on the same side might pop from the extreme load. I have Maxxis "E"s purchased from Discountiresdirect.com; they were my best deal, and I ended up flippin the axles as well.
One flat tire ordeal will make you a beleiver....
Eric
[/quote]

X2 on the E's I got my best prices from discounttire and went to my local guy. He did 225/75/15 for 107 each.


----------



## chuck&gail (Mar 8, 2010)

Just one point. If you do go from D load range, to E load range, and plan on increasing the tire pressure to max, BE SURE YOUR RIMS ARE RATED FOR EXTRA PRESSURE. Not much safer if you blow the rims. Pressure usually stamped on rear of rim, or in valley UNDER the tire. Note running E pressures on D rated rims is a TWENTY THREE PERCENT OVERLOAD. Not my idea of safe.

Just my two cents, and worth that.


----------



## azthroop (Jun 16, 2007)

chuck&gail said:


> Just one point. If you do go from D load range, to E load range, and plan on increasing the tire pressure to max, BE SURE YOUR RIMS ARE RATED FOR EXTRA PRESSURE. Not much safer if you blow the rims. Pressure usually stamped on rear of rim, or in valley UNDER the tire. Note running E pressures on D rated rims is a TWENTY THREE PERCENT OVERLOAD. Not my idea of safe.
> 
> Just my two cents, and worth that.


So can I see the stamp with the tire on? Rear of rim, would that be to the inside? They are the stock tires/rims that came with the trailer. I would hope to see the stamp prior to my buying the E tire, as it would suck if I can't use the pressure.


----------



## azthroop (Jun 16, 2007)

Okay, the cheapest price I could find for the Maxxis 15" E-rated was from the Discounttiredirect.com site. They are $121/each. The local tire store can mount and balance for $20/tire.

Before I order, being uneducated in these things, I wanted to be sure I am getting the correct tire.

Here is what I plan on ordering: ST225/75R-15/E1 BSW Maxxis. Does that look right?
















Jim


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

Look here for manufacturer info and there is only one 10ply(E) in a 225/75/15: http://www.maxxis.com/Industrial/Trailer/M8008-ST-Radial.aspx ---Mike


----------



## azthroop (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks. I am calling tomorrow to find out how I can guarantee a newer DOT date.


----------



## azthroop (Jun 16, 2007)

Just ordered 5 new Maxxis E-rated tires from Discount Tire Direct. $121/tire, free shipping and no tax!


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

You still may want to condiser getting the metal valve stems. Most tire shops sell them. They bolt in as compared to pulled in rubber ones. They are less likely to get tore up by the sun or road debris. If you ever want a tire pressure monitor system, they are required. Get the shortest ones you can.

http://www.gemplers.com/product/6008XB/Short-Short-Metal-Tire-Valve


----------



## azthroop (Jun 16, 2007)

battalionchief3 said:


> You still may want to condiser getting the metal valve stems. Most tire shops sell them. They bolt in as compared to pulled in rubber ones. They are less likely to get tore up by the sun or road debris. If you ever want a tire pressure monitor system, they are required. Get the shortest ones you can.
> 
> http://www.gemplers.com/product/6008XB/Short-Short-Metal-Tire-Valve


I plan to ask for them when I take them to get mounted. Wouldn't have thought about it if you had not mentioned it!


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I was glad someone told me here because shortly after I got the TST tire pressure monitor system and their directions highly recommend them. Plus they are stronger then the rubber ones if you happen to hit trash in the road or rub a curb. I think its worth the few extra dollars.


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

azthroop said:


> I could not locate a set of Kuhmo 857's anywhere around me so I am planning on the Maxxis. Our current tire (Duro) is a ST225/75D15.
> 
> I am planning on the same size, but is there something else I should know? I have been reading many of the different tire threads, but I thought I would ask anyway.
> 
> ...


I have dealt with Alex at 5 Day tire in Ventura for years. It's still a good hual and I can't garantee the price but he just 4 Marathons on my trailer for under $400.Agasin he may have given me areally good opprice because I've been a customer for years. Pulled it in and he had the tires mounted, balanced and back on the trailer in about an hour. If it will save you $120 bucks might be worth a try?


----------



## mena661 (Feb 9, 2010)

azthroop said:


> I plan to ask for them when I take them to get mounted. Wouldn't have thought about it if you had not mentioned it!


Like another poster sort of mentioned, most E rated tires require 80 psi in order to support the load E rating. But your rims *MUST* be able to support 80 psi in order for you to be able to run them at that rating. If you're running them at 65 psi (load D rating), then that's all you get and you just spent the extra money for nothing.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Jim - you guys are really going to like those radials. We installed them on our Outback and it pulled much better than with the Milestars it came with. Good choice!

Curtis


----------



## azthroop (Jun 16, 2007)

collinsfam_tx said:


> Jim - you guys are really going to like those radials. We installed them on our Outback and it pulled much better than with the Milestars it came with. Good choice!
> 
> Curtis


Thanks, Curtis. The tires just arrived today, so this weekend it is down to the tire store for the install! We head out the end of the month for Mexico! Can't wait!!


----------

